# 69 GTO RAIII - Which After Market RA Exhaust Manifold?



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Guys,

I have factory 2" RA Exhaust manifolds on a 400 WT motor, w/48 heads.
Going to step up to a RA III WS motor down the road, not too long from now.

Problem is the factory RA manifolds and exhaust pipes are 2" diameter, and I want to go up to 2.5" diameter system.

Looked at all the after market exhaust manifold brands, and finally settled on the Pypes version then placed my order only to find Pypes has discontinued these and they are no longer available.

So now, I need to pick another mfgr/vendor to buy a 2.5" version from.

Some claim to be made better than others, from pretty good dealers I think Ames, Parts Place, etc.

Now I need to start over and really wanted to see what you guys thought what brand would be good/best choice for me to buy.

Saw an ad on the web for Ram Air Restoration Ent. and he claims to have the 'best available' RA exhaust manifolds on the market.

Spendier than others at $419 for the pair, then ceramic coating is another $219, for at total of $638 plus gaskets and mounting hardware.

Other's coming in a little less at $399 for just the manifolds, but it's not the $20 bucks more, but the claim of being made way better than the other's offered...?

Which ones are the cheap Chinese made ones?

Which are the best ones?

Really appreciate assistance and advice from the group.

Thanks & best regards,

Lfryklu


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I ordered a pair a week ago from ram air resto. Looks like their castings are cleaner, lighter and look to be beveled going into the exhaust manifold. I thought I ordered or said it would fit 2.5 exhaust because that's what I have. Ya pricey with ceramic coating. I tried to tell myself the old exhaust manifolds had no coating and save + $200 and use the xtra cash for the 4 wheel disc brakes I want. Just could not bring myself to pull the trigger with no coating. Sure i'll be glad I did.


----------



## Lfryklu (Sep 9, 2013)

Anybody else buy these?

Lfryklu


----------

